# Cleaning Tracks



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys. Would it be alright if I put my tracks into a bucket of CLR?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Are they that bad? Remember, the only part that REALLY needs to be clean and shiny is the top surface. I'd be worried about interaction with the plastic of the rail ties.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

No they aren't that bad. I was just curious is all.
Cause you never know, right.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

No reason you couldn't do a test piece to find out.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Just use a bright boy eraser style track cleaner :thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Tried the CLR, and now every piece of track is shiny new!

I even threw in some bogie wheels. Well they are shiny now too, but the black paint came off some of them.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So, to be clear, did you just let the track sit in the CLR, or did you have to scrub it at all? Any negative impact on the rails/plastic?

And, for the record, what type of track/rails ... nickel silver? Old brass?

Could be a good new tip!

TJ


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I just let them sit in the solution for about a half hour. Then just wiped them down.

I have a mixture of both types of rails, both came out sparkly. The plastic was unharmed.

Oh I used the CLR Metal Clear kind.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks!

This is a good tip for everyone!


----------

